
Gain CPU Performance Without Overclocking – Raspberry Pi 3 - ozy23378
http://haydenjames.io/raspberry-pi-3-overclock/
======
tadpoleonenter
Rebooting with this now. Thanks!

~~~
mynameislegion
I don't see how this will make any difference to performance. I'll try but
really ondemand cpu scaling should be just as fast.

